
Global sea-level rise could be double our current predictions - gfmio
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613561/global-sea-level-rise-could-be-double-our-current-predictions
======
agentultra
Ignorant, uninformed question: are insurance actuaries managing mortgages and
properties following these updates? What is going to happen to families with
land in areas that are going to be permanantly flooded in 10, 20, 30 years? Do
we even have a plan for that?

~~~
thfuran
And ~~where should I buy my house today to get a good deal on tomorrow's
beachfront property?~~ how long until this starts having interesting effects
on real estate prices?

~~~
opportune
I think it's impossible to say, since if you were off by a single foot your
property would be effectively worthless

I believe sea level rise is already beginning to slow down the housing market
in Miami

------
WillPostForFood
From the report:

 _For a +2 °C temperature scenario consistent with the Paris Agreement, we
obtain a median estimate of a 26 cm SLR contribution by 2100, with a 95th
percentile value of 81 cm. For a +5 °C temperature scenario more consistent
with unchecked emissions growth, the corresponding values are 51 and 178 cm,
respectively. Inclusion of thermal expansion and glacier contributions results
in a global total SLR estimate that exceeds 2 m at the 95th percentile._

------
alwaysanagenda
Global sea-level rise, according to previous predictions, which are now
certainly incorrect, could be twice as severe, according to our new
predictions, which may also be incorrect.

[https://www.apnews.com/bd45c372caf118ec99964ea547880cd0](https://www.apnews.com/bd45c372caf118ec99964ea547880cd0)

